# Competition Voting



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is where the Voting for Finished Competitions Go.
As the Competitions are in Action,
you will see which Pictures you like the best and in the First Week of every month ( GMT ), We then State the Name of the Picture you want to give Your Vote too.
( *One Vote per Member* )
Those Votes are counted and the Highest amount of Votes to a Member:- 
- Wins First ( Gold ) and next is Second ( Silver ) and then Third ( Bronze ).
These Votes count for the AWARDS.
( *Members who have the same Number of votes share that Award* )

All other Ideas Welcome.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What "AWARD" am I competing for?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OP, how about we delete this thread till you gather all the entries for your contest? as you can see this one is confusing.
i also do not see a need in your "awards" thread. that can be done as separate post to conclude the voting (whenever that will happen)


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*Contest Entries*

*JUNE 2011 PICTURE COMPETITION VOTING*

Voting Ends on the 07-14-2011 GMT

OK - the Entries are:-

1 -









2 -









3 -









4 -









5 -











Now Vote for Your Best Picture Number Here:-

Just State 1 0r 2 0r 3 or 4 0r 5


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

4 :thumbsup:

Though all the rest are great too, that Big locomotive gets my vote, along with the rest of the picture.
Nice modeling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

3
Great Rock Work, Real Ballast Look and actually happening too.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Says to vote for your picture choice "here" but there's nothing to click on. If I click on the number nothing happens. I vote for my own picture even though there's another one I like better. Ha!. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think #4 has it in spades, that layout actually looks like a real train coming through!


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I vote for #4.

But I'm wondering why you didn't include a poll in this thread to keep track of the votes better.
​


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes just started here and the JULY Competition will be a Voting POLL Thread.
Here is the LINK for the August Competition Theme Poll:-

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7891

so we have Time to get as many Suggestions Possible.
That gives us 28 Days to Decide the August Competition, so in August we will have a September Theme Poll and so on.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

Last Call for Your Vote to Help Members Feel Good about there Entry's.
Voting Closes in 19.5 Hours.
Well Done to ALL MEMBERS who have Entered.
'AWARDS' will be Given Tomorrow, 1st, 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*JUNE 2011 Picture Competition*

Well Done Everybody Who Entered and the:-
*GOLD* Winner is *shaygetz*.
*SILVER* Second is *tankist*.
*BRONZE* Third is *norgale*.

Click the AWARDS Link:-


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 10, 2010)

# 4 Nice!


----------

